# Interest group forums > Food Industry Forum >  can coffee replace the breakfast?

## robinsonwang

can coffee replace the breakfast?

----------


## Dave A

No.

Yes  :Confused: 

Maybe?

I know it's the silly season and all, but...

Maybe I should just go on holiday.

----------

tec0 (19-Dec-11)

----------


## tec0

I drink about 8 to 10 cups of coffee a day easy. So yes coffee can replace any meal of the day but is it healthy for you? 

No...  :No:

----------


## Sparks

For years I have been having coffee, coffee, coffee and coffee for breakfast. I would not dream of leaving the house before having 2 litres. I use a 500ml beer mug for my coffee. My daily dosage is at least 15 litres. When I switch off my light at night I finish off my last cigarette for the day then down the last of my coffee and I sleep like a log. GREAT stuff coffee. :-)

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Don't get me wrong, I love my coffee, but if I just had coffee for breakfast my insides would be eating themselves by 8:30am.  

I know lots of people who just have a cup of coffee as breakfast.  I can't imagine how that can be adequate nutrition for your body.

Each to his own.  :Smile:

----------


## robinsonwang

god, you are so cool,

----------


## Maryna82

Mmm..breakfast implies food..substance..nutrition like Mark said..

Since Coffee is a beverage...I'm guessing no..

----------


## Chrisjan B

> can coffee replace the breakfast?


Only if taken with a cigarette too...

----------


## tec0

> Only if taken with a cigarette too...


I miss smoking... how I miss it... After about 12 years I thought of smoking again but medical bills... iesh... enjoy one for me  :Smile:

----------


## Sparks

> Only if taken with a cigarette too...


You hit the nail squarely on the head :Applaud:

----------


## Sparks

> I drink about 8 to 10 cups of coffee a day easy. So yes coffee can replace any meal of the day but is it healthy for you? 
> 
> No...


I can count the number of times I have seen a doctor in the past 30 years on the fingers of one hand. I think that speaks for itself. 
No sugar problems, no cholesterol, no blood pressure problems, no weight problems, in short: Good health, despite eating only once a day, at night, enough to last till tomorrow night. :Wink:

----------


## MULP

Hi, does this refer to instant coffee or brewed, either by filter or plunger, etc?

I start with a 500ml mug of Douwe Egberts Intense No 5 grounds brewed in a plunger.  If time does not allow for this, then I've resorted to Nestle's Nescafe Classic instant granules, smooth and almost hits the spot.

BUT, recently (July/Aug 2012) the bottle has changed shape and the coffee is not what I'm used to.  I see from the label that the new bottle & coffee is made in Spain.  This may explain why I find it to be very strong, with a bitter and "burnt" flavour.

Has anyone else experienced this, or is it just me?  Any suggestions as to whether this may just be a temporary stopgap while the local factory switches to the new shape bottle?

If not, recommendations for a substitute in the same price range would be welcome.  The price in Durban is R45/R55 per 200g, but I suspect the lower end price is a tactic to clear stocks of the old shape bottle.

Thanks

----------


## Plumbing Supplies

Just like a ciggarette Coffe does "suppress" the hunger feel - and I myself, being a smoker and a coffee lover, but being busy and not always having time to eat properly trhoug out the day. Have noticed that depending on availability, i replace meals with either Nicotene or Caffeine - BUT I in my small brain cannot think that this can at all be healthy. I am a firm believer - not always a "practicer" in the fact that FOOD is FOOD and you cannot replace a meal. Just have the Selfrestraint  to not over indulge and not , if i may put it this way "un-dulge" yourself in what ever you consume. We have to eat - I belive it is also a psycological "thing", by replacing a meal with either Coffe, Nicotene, a shake, or even a glass of water is not right - you must eat solids. And its sad that most of us , cannot muster up the energy at night to cook a proper healhty meal - and thus you'll feel the same way the next day and the cycle continues.......

Well I;ll go on for pages and pages.....I'd rather just stop here.

Coffe still remains a wonderful. BEAUTIFUL brew.... and make the day better  :Taz:  
#coffee-aholic

----------


## Citizen X

> I miss smoking... how I miss it... After about 12 years I thought of smoking again but medical bills... iesh... enjoy one for me


I'm now officially a full time smoker re: 'The man who founded New York in 1653...'

----------

tec0 (04-Oct-12)

----------


## Citizen X

I was a coffee addict! There was a time when I used to have 6 raw egg white for breakfast, used the yolk as fertilizer in my garden. I now have 3 boiled eggs(just the egg white), 3 days a week and All Bran Flakes 4 days a week for breakfast. I also try to have a fruit every day. I left the gym! A distant memory now, but I exercise at home, 3 days a week, 30 minute session per day. I drink a lot of Rooi bos tea, throughout the day but no sugar and no milk, my sugar/milk treat is with my morning large mug of strong coffee i.e. 5 teaspoons of coffee(the cheap coffee!)

----------


## Blurock

> my sugar/milk treat is with my morning large mug of strong coffee i.e. 5 teaspoons of coffee(the cheap coffee!)


Why not buy decent coffee where you only use one teaspoon to get the same strength as 5 cheapies? You can buy Jacobs for about R80 and it will work out cheaper than no-name cheapies. Nescafe will also work out cheaper. Both will taste better than 5 teaspoons of dust.  :Wink:

----------


## Rafael

Some days I have breakfast, and other days I'm in a rush and just have coffee at work. Like today.
For me it doesnt matter if I have breakfast or not as long as I have my lunch.

But last year I was at 8 cups of coffee a day, I've cut down to 2 - 3

----------


## markspend01

Hey Guys well i consume a lot of coffee and i consume a well brewed cup. I have no issues of sleeping.But if you consume a badly brewed cup, it has a bad impact on you.Thanks!!

----------

Kamuro (06-May-19)

----------


## adrianh

Coffee rulez....staple food for my silly brain...

----------


## AustinBert

No way...!
As a fun it looks OK, but in reality it is very dangerous for heath dudes.....!

----------


## Kamuro

Absolutely no, lot of people use to combine it with some ciggaretes really. Making it like even example for everyone else. It's really not healthy and you need to stop it really. Humans need some actual food for breakfast to fuel them for a day, not like coffeine injection.

----------


## flaker

> not at all 
> because of having only 1 cup of strong coffee I've got a gastritis
> trust me that's so bad and it needs a lot of time, money for a treatment


Just on a lighter note are you not perhaps drinking Frisco or Ricoffy? Both these as i understand it don't qualify to be coffees :Hmmm:

----------


## Blurock

I used to miss breakfast ever since I started working, but my wife taught me the importance of breakfast as a good start for the day. Rather miss lunch, but never miss a healthy breakfast. We are now making our own meusli from rolled oats, nuts and seeds, Delicious with coconut and vanilla jogurt, topped with cinnamon and honey. It is like having dessert for breakfast every morning!

----------

